# HMCS Halifax - Great Lakes Deployment



## navymich (2 May 2007)

Check out this  link.


----------



## govenor_mac (2 May 2007)

WOW ! That was really awesome. Sent the link to my son.


----------



## civmick (2 May 2007)

that Flash thing is very cool.

there was an article in the papers about how 38 new Canadian citizens were sworn in on Halifax the other day - would be a nice place to do it when my turn comes up.  Maybe we could get Haida back from where Sheila Copps moved it or else get another ship when one comes up for decommissioning.


----------



## Pud (6 May 2007)

Very Cool.  Thanks!


----------



## 9Tiger9 (13 May 2007)

It is too bad they did not offer tours in kingston. It would have been interesting.


----------



## PO2FinClk (13 May 2007)

9Tiger9 said:
			
		

> It is too bad they did not offer tours in kingston. It would have been interesting.


Very difficult to properly provide public tours of the ship when you are at anchor. Not impossible, but much more logistically challenging and costly as you have to use the RHIB and hire local boats to ferry people back and forth. You then have to consider the inherent risks of ferrying people and of their embarking on and off 2 moving platforms.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (13 May 2007)

Very cool link. thanks mich. I have a Padre colleague on board and he's reporting that it's a very busy trip. I guess they are in Thunder bay for the weekend.


----------



## ringo (23 May 2007)

Visited the ship May 20th in Windsor, wish we had more access but it was worth the trip.


----------

